# Lunch tomorrow



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Could anyone refuse a midnight delivery of hot out-of-the-oven pretzel cookies? Not me. Daughter found a recipe for cookies with chocolate covered pretzels in them.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Shepards pie and peach cobbler. Yummy. I've never had pretzel cookies. lain:


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Must be lots of brown sugar in them as they taste like praline cookies, with a little crunch.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

My wife is a traditionalist and uses ground lamb in her Shepard's Pie. I jacks the price up.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Our daughter makes sheppard’s pie all the time and makes 
it with lamb.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Not sure I’ve ever seen ground lamb here. A Hungarian friend made thick ground lamb patties, wrapped bacon around them then either baked or broiled. Very good.

We just discovered a specialty meat market nearby. Don’t know why we never tried it before. I’m sure they’d have lamb. Mostly we’re buying things from their Deli, chicken pot pie and Quiche. Great if theres no time to cook. I can’t find Tabouli around here. Didn’t notice any in the Deli but was in a hurry so may have overlooked it.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I've never had lamb - I think the price would give me indigestion.


I haven't had shepard's pie in a long time but always liked it. The kind I've had mostly had layers of mashed potatoes, corn and hamburger along with a good amount of cheese [I'm sure there are more ingredients I'm not aware of] My wife has never made it and doesn't seem inclined to learn .... but I got no complaints.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

mark sr said:


> I've never had lamb - I think the price would give me indigestion.
> 
> 
> I haven't had shepard's pie in a long time but always liked it. The kind I've had mostly had layers of mashed potatoes, corn and hamburger along with a good amount of cheese [I'm sure there are more ingredients I'm not aware of] My wife has never made it and doesn't seem inclined to learn .... but I got no complaints.


A former neighbor made it that way, layers of mashed potato and layers of cooked ground beef. Her kids called it cement for a good reason.[emoji3]

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X606F using Tapatalk


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I was just told Shepards pie is named for the shepards tending sheep. 

I had a good frozen one from Trader Joes with gravy over the beef. But they stopped carrying it.

The Board of Director’s at my last job were Greek. They took me to some Greek dinners and wanted me to eat a lamb shank. I said no, they looked too big. They said it was mostly bone so I had one and it was really good. All their food was good.


----------

